
fd: A simple, fast, user-friendly alternative to 'find' - dceddia
https://github.com/sharkdp/fd
======
roryrjb
Not to take away anything from the project, but for my particular workflow,
the way I get the built in find to work for me is by doing this in vim:

set errorformat+=%f, command! -nargs=+ FindAll cgete system('find . ' . \
join(ignored_dirs_find, ' ') . ' ' . \ '-type f -iname \ _< args>\_') | copen
9

I can then :FindAll some_pattern, with ignored_dirs_find being an array that
gets populated somewhere else in my .vimrc with -not ( -path -prune ) flags.
As I said this works for me, as I'm much more likely to be doing this kind of
thing in vim rather directly in the shell, otherwise I do like to use find
directly. I prefer doing this to using dedicated extra tools because I often
find myself in a machine I haven't configured and I can just get going right
away by either using find's flags or curling a .vimrc. No packages to mess
with, no plugins to set up. I guess my point is, it's _very_ handy to ignore
lots of things when using find, something which fd and others like ripgrep
does by default. I just like to be as portable as possible.

EDIT: Also to clarify the copen bit, this will populate a list of results in a
seperate window, making it work by adding a simple %f to errorformat, so it
knows just to display a list of file names, then you can either switch to that
window or :cnf :cbf to switch between files without losing focus of your main
editor window.

------
oweiler
Im using fd for quite a while and find it superior to find.

Other nice, modern replacements:

* rg (replaces grep) * lsd (replaces ls) * mcfly (replaces reverse-search)

------
algorithm_dk
thank you for this awesome project, fd is a core dependency in my workflow.
fzf with fd and rg in vim and in the shell has saved me so much time.

small recording: [https://imgur.com/a/5BLjPGV](https://imgur.com/a/5BLjPGV)

